# brassia water question



## McPaph (May 28, 2009)

Hello
After a brassia flowers, do you let the plant rest from water for a while or maybe less till I see a new growth.
Thanks for any help


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2009)

How long is it since it ended flowering?? I cannot help you but I would like to see some pics...?? oke:


----------



## emydura (May 28, 2009)

I don't with mine. I just keep watering away as normal. Mine normally flower around late spring to summer so it doesn't seem to be the time to reduce watering. If anything I'm watering more not less.

David


----------

